# Look Cyclo-Cross Frameset



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

I love my '07 585 so much that my search for a new cross bike has become somewhat stale. Has anyone heard of or will there ever be a Look cyclo-cross frameset?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Perhaps something is in the pipeline.
In French: http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/francai...p?t=8904&sid=392f043a148e88d7b5e1ea6e1206917f

Translated: 
http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Ask and you shall receive...you're a blood hound! Thanks for the info...Curious now if it will come to light. It must be very early on if at all with the use of another manufacturers fork.


----------

